# Firmware update available for LG BH200 Dual Format Player



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

http://us.lgservice.com/index_b2c.jsp

Device Drivers/DVD Players+Set top box....BH200 should be at the top of the list

Listed as XXXXXXXX620, so although it looks to be almost a month old, it just appeared.
There is a manual there as well for the update procedure.

Takes about 5 minutes or so using a USB thumb drive if you DL and copy it to the drive....I don't know how long it would take via Ethernet.

Supposed to fix some disc issues, works fine here.


----------

